# Britian Has Babes...err Talent I mean.



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2008)

These four beautiful women have more than just great looks and legs, they got great talent honed to hard-earned prefection as they use electric string instruments to put on a show that had every guy... (even Simon) jaw hitting the floor. 
[yt]xNUXge00IXo[/yt]
Yep the Brits have talent but I'm sure our friends Sukerkin and Tez knew that!


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 19, 2008)

That makes me happy. Classical music makes me happy. British women make me really happy.


----------

